# Looking for the longest lasting trolling Battery



## fishingfreak (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had some great advice from this site and i just bought my first boat - a Lund 12' (wc-12 ). I've never bought a battery for this type fishing and need some advice. I know I need a Deep cycle and my Minn kota c2 55lb thrust electric says it should be at least 105 amp hour rating. I am also trying to go as lite as possible. The Cabelas AGM looks like a good choice but it is heavy. The optima is lighter but I can't find the Amp hour rating on them ?. I will be trolling all day with the Minn Kota and running a small gps/FF combo. Thanks for any help and I will post picks soon as I customize the boat for fishing.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 18, 2011)

This charts shows the regular Interstate and the Optima deep cycle specs.

https://www.interstatebatteries.com/cs_eStore/content/product_info/marine_f.asp

I am going to have to buy a new trolling motor battery myself sooner rather than later. Mine is going on it's 4 fishing season and goes flat long before I'm ready to head back to the house.


----------



## redbug (Apr 18, 2011)

just remember that light weight and long lasting don't go together
the agm batteries are heavy but worth the weight IMO 
if you plan on fishing a long day on the trolling motor weight shouldn't matter much
it won't slow you down munch on the trolling motor but will affect speed on a gas motor


----------



## Bruce (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been using a Wally World deep cycle up front for the MK 55. It is going on it's fourth season, I hope it lasts. All the other toys run off the back Deka battery. It is a starting battery too. I know they make a deep cycle too. I'd like to say I will get a Deka when the Walmart peters out, but they are/were $150-170 about 3 years ago. I have an on board charger and leave them in the boat all winter (michigan) plugging them in every few days. Good luck.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 19, 2011)

how long the TM batt lasts depends on the weight in the boat, the speed you want/need, distance, etc., but wally world TM batts which I use last as long as I want to fish on any day, and last 3-4 yrs for $80. That's about $25/yr +/-, pretty cheap, cheaper than gas anyway.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've owned 3 Cabela's AGM batteries, and I have nothing but good things to say about them. That's what I'd suggest.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 19, 2011)

I buy the biggest I can find, 125 amp hour ones from fleet farm for 80 bucks. They will go all day with my 55lb minn kota old style troller. I keep two in the boat, one at the motor for starting and running some electronics and one on the troller and another finder. I can fish a two day tourney and don't HAVE to fight for a plug for the charger.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 20, 2011)

golfcart batts mounted in series is hands down the longest amp/hrs.almost double anything else. and made to be run down to almost drained.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought an Optima D34M for my TM battery. While bowfishing I once trolled 8 continuous hours and did not fully drain the battery.

DO NOT buy a Duralast battery!!! My Dad has gone through 4 of those in the past year!!!!


----------

